# İç ve Dış Tehditler > AB, Avrupa Birligi ve Türkler >  Türk korkusu

## atoybil

Türk korkusu 

ğBizi neden ABğye almak istemiyorlar, neden habire yokuşa sürüyorlar, neden 3 Ekimğde müzakere tarihi vermiş olmalarına rağmen ek şartlar sürerek Türkiyeğye tokat üstüne tokat atıyorlar?ğ sorularına ğbizimğ verdiğimiz cevapları bu sütunu takip edenler yıllardan beri okuyorlar.

Ama asıl cevap, bizim görüşlerimizi de destekleyen cevap Avrupalı bir parlamenterden geldi. Avusturyağnın Avrupa Parlamentosuğndaki parlamenterlerinden Johannes Swoboda, Akşam muhabiri Nagehan Alçığnın sorduğu ğülkenizin Türkiye konusundaki sert ve uzlaşmaz tutumunu nasıl yorumluyorsunuz?ğ sorusuna şu cevabı veriyor:

ğHala Viyana kuşatmasını unutamadık. Tarihle ilgili bir şey. Halk, Türklerin gelmesinden korkuyor. Okullarda hep bunun kötü bir şey olduğu anlatıldı?ğ (30.09.2005 Akşam).

Evet, Avrupa hala şuuraltındaki o bitmek tükenmek bilmez Türk korkusuyla yaşıyor. Hala 476 yıl önce Viyana kapılarına dayanan Türklerin korkusuyla yaşıyorlar. Kopenhag Kriterleri, Helsinki Zirvesi, Laeken Zirvesi, Katılım Ortaklığı Belgesi, zirveler, zırvalar, sözler, anlaşmalar, Gümrük Birliği diye diye, ruhumuzu sata sata ilerlediğimiz bu çıkmaz sokakta, herşeyimizi teslim etmemize rağmen ğonlar gibi olmak içinğ en aşağılık tavizleri vermemize rağmen, Batının kafasında hala Türk korkusu var.

Hala tıpkı 476 yıl önceki gibi, bir sabah Türk ordusunun Viyana kapılarına dayanacağını zannediyorlar.
Asırlardır, geceler ve günler boyu bu korkuyla yaşıyorlar. Okullarda çocuklarına bu korkuyu aşılıyorlar.
Bir AB Parlamenterinin samimi itirafıdır.
Osmanlı ordusu Viyana kapılarına 2 kez dayanmıştı. İlki 1529ğda, 2.ğsi 1685ğde. Birincisinde kış şartları dolayısıyla geri döndük, ikincisinde Kırım Hanının kalleşliği sonucu yenildik.
ğKuşatmalarğ başarısız olmasına rağmen Batı asırlardan beri bu korkuyla yaşıyor.
Hala o kuşatmayı unutmadılar.
Hala kinini, nefretini taşıyorlar.
Ama biz unuttuk.
Biz her şeyi unuttuk. 
Bizim ne toplumsal hafızamız, ne devlet hafızamız, ne de devlet adamı hafızamız var.
Doksan yıl önce bütün ğakvamğı beşeriğ toplayarak Osmanlı topraklarını işgal eden soysuz Batığnın mezalimini unuttuk.
Maraşğı işgal eden Fransızğı, üanakkaleğyi kuşatan, İstanbulğa giren İngilizi Sakarya önlerine gelen Yunanğı, Geliboluğdaki Anzakğı, Akdenizğdeki İtalyanğı unuttuk. 
Biz işgali unuttuk. Uğradığımız saldırıları, alçak ve vahşi katliamları, tecavüzleri unuttuk. 
Hem de üzerinden 1 asır bile geçmeden unuttuk. 
Bizi işgal edenlere yaranmak, onların ğküresel, modern birliklerine dahil olmak içinğ her türlü kimliksizliği ve onursuzluğu sergiledik. 
Ama onlar unutmadılar. 
476 yıldan beri Türkğün Viyana önlerine dayanmasını asla unutmadılar...
Avusturyağyı açık olarak karşımıza diken, diğer AB üyelerini ğgizliğ olarak ürküten işte bu Türk korkusu.
Korktukları Türkğü yenmenin, perişan hale getirmenin yolunu iyi biliyorlar ki kendi inancından, köklerinden, tarihinden, kimliğinden uzaklaştırıp, ABğye girme uğruna bütün dalları budanmış bir kuru ağaç gibi zavallı hale düşürüp, son darbeyi vurmak istiyorlar.
Bu darbeyi vuruncaya kadar Türkten hep korkacaklar.
Hep bu darbenin hayaliyle yaşıyorlar.
Ama, elbet avuçlarını yalayacaklar.
Bütün bu olup bitenler karşısında bu ülkenin Başbakanğı ğmüzakere süreci Türkiyeğye çok farklı imkanlar sağlayacaktırğ diyerek, 3 Ekim ve 3 Ekim sonrası önümüze konan her şarta evet diyeceğinin sinyalini veriyor.
Vah ki ne vah! 

Muharrem BAYRAKTAR - Yeni Mesaj

----------

